# Clinic With World Judo Champion Mike Swain



## sjahq (Feb 28, 2005)

World Judo Champion, *Mike Swain*, will be in Perrysville, Ohio for a 2-day seminar on *Saturday and Sunday May 14th and 15th*.

*Cost is $200*. and includes housing in bunk style cabins and all meals. You will receive a *$15. Discount* if we receive your payment on or before *April 23rd*. (Total after discount: $185.).

*Spaces are limited*. To reserve your spot send a $50. non-refundable deposit to:​
*SJA*​*P.O. Box 428*​*Perrysville, OH 44864*​
Or email: sjahq@aol.com for more information.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Did anyone attend this?


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

Good question arnisador, Ive viewed a few Mike Swain videos, hes a very good martial artist and instructor from what I can see.  

Andrew


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 28, 2005)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> Good question arnisador, Ive viewed a few Mike Swain videos, hes a very good martial artist and instructor from what I can see.
> 
> Andrew



4x Olympian, Bronze Medalist
1996 Olympic Coach
Yeah, I'd say so


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> 4x Olympian, Bronze Medalist
> 1996 Olympic Coach
> Yeah, I'd say so


See, there you have it! :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

I know him by reputation only. I imagine it was a good seminar!


----------



## maxgrant (Dec 23, 2005)

I had the opportunity a couple of months ago to attend a clinic with Mike Swain.  It was for the grand opening of one of my school's dojangs, and he pitched the class to mostly beginner-level stuff, but it was an excellent seminar nonetheless.


----------

